# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Si Ka Rreagu Per Me Met Te Dyja Te Kenaqura

## jetmir

NE NJE VARK ISHIN NJI BURR ME GRUN EDHE ME NANEN E TIJ.
NE NJE MOMENT E AMA I BAN NJI PYTJE TE BIRIT.
-ME BA ME U PERMYS VARKA,CILEN PREJ NESH DO TE KISHE NDIHMU?
KERKOJ TE ME THONI SE SI KA RREAGU PER ME MET TE DYJA TE KENAQURA

----------


## deshmuesi

Une mendoj se edhe burri do tju kete bere nje pyetje te dujave, si nenes se tij po kehtu edhe gruas. Dhe pyejta mendoj duhet te kete qene: 
 " Nese une bije nga varka dhe jam gati per tu mbytur , kush prej jush do te me ndihmoje e para?
 deshmeusi

----------


## jetmir

Me vjen keq deshmues por nuk esht kjo pergjigja e sakt

----------


## ganoid

o jetmir po thuajna o burr i dheut  se mund te zgjithesh tere hallet e botes me kete .ti e di qe problemi me i madh per burrat eshte lidhja nene-grua.

----------


## juliano1

mire e tha maringlennora
thue te shkreten se eshte ceshtje nderi ky muhabet
ndoshta ai burri eshte si herkuli dhe i shpeton te dyja ne nje kohe

----------


## jetmir

Un po e them pergjigjen por mos mendoni se eshte zgjidhja e problemit nen-grua(lol).
Burri u pergjigj duke i then nenes se do te ndihmonte ate ne qoft se permbusej varka dhe njekohesisht i luajti syrin te shoqes.
Keshtu mbeten te dyja te kenaqura se herkuli nuk mund te behej qe ti shpetonte qe te dyja njekohesisht.

----------


## juliano1

edhe ne qe shpresonim me te madhe

----------


## ABIGAIL

Mund te pergjigjej edhe keshtu:

Nuk do ndihmoja asnjerin, sepse do mbytesha vete!!! :shkelje syri: 

ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje: 
________________

----------

